

Scientists create first working electronic quantum processor - pmikal
http://www.nsf.gov/news/news_summ.jsp?cntn_id=115089&govDel=USNSF_51

======
pmikal
[http://www.gizmag.com/first-electronic-quantum-
processor/121...](http://www.gizmag.com/first-electronic-quantum-
processor/12125/picture/85186/)

[http://www.dailytech.com/Researchers+Claim+First+Real+Quantu...](http://www.dailytech.com/Researchers+Claim+First+Real+Quantum+Processor/article15544.htm)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_computer>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_mechanics>

lol. fast computers. real fast.

------
Lol_Lolovici
Does anyone have some good scientific links for what a quantum processor is? I
am a bit familiar with quantum physics so the more in-depth the better.

All the stuff I read so far contains some magical descriptions by journalists
who don't exactly know what they are talking about.

~~~
drhodes
lectures by David Deutsch

<http://www.quiprocone.org/Protected/DD_lectures.htm>

~~~
Lol_Lolovici
Looking good so far. Thanks.

